# Penis growth on Test e?



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

No not a joke thread!!

Ive looked around and most of the research points to the fact that it cant happen...

However.... went to nail the on/off girlfriend this morning (hadnt seen her for a couple of weeks) and when shes got hold of it shes said "your cocks got bigger!" (Automatic response was "you'd better make the most of it then!")

But she's right. I'm on week 6 of 500mg test e with 1000iu of hcg weekly. Past couple of weeks the little man has been getting bigger,not so much longer but definately thicker. I didnt really take much notice at the time but its noticeable now. Not only that but my balls have actually gotten bigger too!

Anyone else had any experience of this?

Didnt have much of a c0ck to start with so im hoping the changes are permanent lol!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

An increase in erection quality...


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Lol, you're not meant to inject your c0ck you know mate! 

Hcg will be the reason for your balls but penis getting bigger, not a chance unless your still very young and haven't finished growing yet!


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lol, you're not meant to inject your c0ck you know mate!
> 
> Hcg will be the reason for your balls but penis getting bigger, not a chance unless your still very young and haven't finished growing yet!


Mate im 31.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Conscript said:


> An increase in erection quality...


And on my 1st few cycles, i also had a semi on most the time too


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Conscript said:


> An increase in erection quality...


Yeah did think this.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Conscript said:


> An increase in erection quality...


THIS ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah right your 31!!! you have an on/off girlfriend and he man as your avi, your 15 aint ya!


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

had the same from my misses mate she said it felt thicker and im not on hcg either at the moment


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Ya erection is stronger & ya balls are smaller


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

best.thread.ever.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:


> yeah right your 31!!! you have an on/off girlfriend and he man as your avi, your 15 aint ya!


Lol. He Man was my toy of choice as a child! I am actually married with children. The on/off girlfriend is more of an on/off mistress:whistling:


----------



## I_so_l8 (Jun 6, 2010)

My missus loves it wen I'm on test e cos I get the growth factor downstairs too


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

Didn't find that side effect when I checked.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think its to do with blood being thicker and having more RBC .

however when you get bigger the fat pad gets thicker and your cock gets smaller ive lost 3 inches (think i should cut) .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My mates Mrs pointed it out to me once so you aint the first.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

hang some weights off the helmet a few times a day, you'll be using it as a back scratcher after a few months...lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> My mates Mrs pointed it out to me once so you aint the first.


your mates mrs said your cock was bigger :confused1: some fcuking mate you were :lol:


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

ewen said:


> i think its to do with blood being thicker and having more RBC .
> 
> however when you get bigger the fat pad gets thicker and your cock gets smaller ive lost 3 inches (think i should cut) .


Damn, if i lost 3 inches I'd be in negative equity!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> your mates mrs said your cock was bigger :confused1: some fcuking mate you were :lol:


Let me edit !!

MATE MY MRS pointed it to me once so you not the first....

My god that was some typo !

:lol:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

not directly, but if you DO want to get it bigger, this actually does work over time; its not the testosterone, but the DHT, and 5% of test converts to DHT. So if you use some of the penis extenders/and other techniques along with this gel, you will get some noticeable results:

http://www.allsaintsclinic.org/testosterone-gel.shtml


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> Let me edit !!
> 
> MATE MY MRS pointed it to me once so you not the first....
> 
> ...


oh sorry mums the word then i didnt know your mrs logs on here :whistling:

fcuking typo`s :lol:


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

Think this has more to do with the hcg I notice firmer and I'd swear bigger erections when I use hcg but really its just that im getting a firmer hard on and seein the full potential


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Did you have a measure?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Sh!t a house, if gear makes your c0ck bigger, psychologically or not, I'm in, pmsl.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

That reminds me, I must get some synthol....for some erm... site injections. :tt2:

Have a great new year matey!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> not directly, but if you DO want to get it bigger, this actually does work over time; its not the testosterone, but the DHT, and 5% of test converts to DHT. So if you use some of the penis extenders/and other techniques along with this gel, you will get some noticeable results:
> 
> http://www.allsaintsclinic.org/testosterone-gel.shtml


So basically if I go wild with masteron and winnie my love rifle is gonna be a cannon!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

TommyFire said:


> No not a joke thread!!
> 
> Ive looked around and most of the research points to the fact that it cant happen...
> 
> ...


Its because you are getting fat, wait till you hit 30% body fat...it will be like having to penises!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Right, now on a non joking post. Mate it just has better blood flow, probably due to an increase in rbc


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

TheMeatWagon said:


> So basically if I go wild with masteron and winnie my love rifle is gonna be a cannon!


only if BSI do water based proviron :lol:

you need local action/concentration. The DHT gel is used by female to male transgender's to help get some size too....


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm on masteron for the first time now and it's RIDICULOUS, Ive never felt like this in my life, I understand rape


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> not directly, but if you DO want to get it bigger, this actually does work over time; its not the testosterone, but the DHT, and 5% of test converts to DHT. So if you use some of the penis extenders/and other techniques along with this gel, you will get some noticeable results:
> 
> http://www.allsaintsclinic.org/testosterone-gel.shtml


Put it all together as some sort of proven package (excuse the pun) I reckon you could make an absolute fortune!!!

Business deal? Lol


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> not directly, but if you DO want to get it bigger, this actually does work over time; its not the testosterone, but the DHT, and 5% of test converts to DHT. So if you use some of the penis extenders/and other techniques along with this gel, you will get some noticeable results:
> 
> http://www.allsaintsclinic.org/testosterone-gel.shtml


I saw this a few months back on the pe forums, and people tried it with jelqing/stretching/extenders.. with no results. How do you know if the DHT cream works?

I believe that making penis bigger is possible, also heard theories on HCG speeding up stretching gains, but nothing on DHT cream


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

mlc2010 said:


> I saw this a few months back on the pe forums, and people tried it with jelqing/stretching/extenders.. with no results. How do you know if the DHT cream works?
> 
> I believe that making penis bigger is possible, also heard theories on HCG speeding up stretching gains, but nothing on DHT cream


Jelqing does work fella...mine defo gets slightly bigger after doing it for a while. Doesn't last long though and to be fair, your bird probably won't give two sh1ts about any extra size. She will probably just moan about you going in to deep.


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

No, I agree that extending, jelqing, hanging and stretching does work

What I don't get is why DHT cream applied to your penis will speed this process up? There is no evidence of this, just a few sketchy reports on forums


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

dinogoesrawr said:


> I use an extender - its working for me.
> 
> For those ppl who say it doesn't work 1) they are using it wrong (it is tricky) 2) they are not sticking to it.
> 
> Its like building muscle... takes time, is a pain in the ass, but once you have it, man it feels good.


dingo 

gave up on building muscle and went with pe instead :lol:


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

dinogoesrawr said:


> no sir, i do both
> 
> going to overtake you in 2013... watch this space


what gains have you made using extender? and how long per day?


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

dinogoesrawr said:


> i used it for about 400 hours before i saw gains (will PM when i have PM's) - about 9 hours per day.
> 
> the extender comes with instructions though.
> 
> ...


It's called JP's 90 day routine, and I keep putting it off. Would like to try it out, I guess I will do it in the new year


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> I'm on masteron for the first time now and it's RIDICULOUS, Ive never felt like this in my life, I understand rape


I'm on test prop and masteron prop, and to be honest, I could take it or leave it.

Before that I was on the same dose of test prop and NPP, with its weak DHN, and I WAS CONSTANTLY HORNY. Why is that? I was expecting deca dick, not Black & Decker!

Ausbuilt is doing a new year wind up on you. I bet he's ****ing himself laughing thinking of you all hanging weights off your schlongs. I wish I had an 8" cock.

Rather than this big old thing!

Only joking. My wife's just got out of the bath. I'm going to ask her to estimate my penis length, and take a photo for you (not of my old fella, but of my Mrs indicating its size).

Happy new year everybody!


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Here we go!



You have to remember that my wife is 3/4 scale, only 4' 11" tall. But her boobs are 35DD. "Your cock from here to here"



She has quite small hands.

And I think she's flattering me somewhat. She didn't want me to post them because her hair's wet and she doesn't have any makeup on.

Steroids haven't altered it one bit. But it looks bigger at the moment, because my knackers have shrunk.


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Haha, well done it seems you have grown a babies arm


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> Here we go!
> 
> View attachment 105861
> 
> ...


You jammy git


----------



## bigstee (Nov 15, 2011)

be higher blood pressure. i get that on tren. and the fact my balls are smaller makes it look bigger.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

cas said:


> You jammy git


I said I can take it or leave it, but I think I'm going to oil those thai bad boys up and have my way with them, before she gets any makeup on for me to ruin.

Yes, she does walk around the house like that. She's cooking bacon and eggs wearing a boob tube, black panties and "me love you long-time" high heels, singing "want you back for good" by Take That.

When she's in a bad mood, she's more like 4 than 44. Handy with the kettle. Remember my south america-shaped burn? There's your innocent-looking culprit.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Zorrin said:


> I said I can take it or leave it, but I think I'm going to oil those thai bad boys up and have my way with them, before she gets any makeup on for me to ruin.
> 
> Yes, she does walk around the house like that. She's cooking bacon and eggs wearing a boob tube, black panties and "me love you long-time" high heels, singing "want you back for good" by Take That.
> 
> When she's in a bad mood, she's more like 4 than 44. Handy with the kettle. Remember my south america-shaped burn? There's your innocent-looking culprit.


Well dont forget to post a video here


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Anyone catch that programme about ladyboys last night? :whistling:

Joking! :lol:


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

RockyD said:


> Anyone catch that programme about ladyboys last night? :whistling:
> 
> Joking! :lol:


We both watched it. My wife has several ladyboys who work for her. They don't earn much money, but they all do "A" because they used to be gay men.

Its the pre-op transexuals who are the big money earners - "chicks with a dick". their customers are mainly gay men who don't want to admit that they are gay. Mrs Z is always sending them on the train or by taxi to Oxford for some reason. Where do you live, Rocky?

She nearly bought a website from another supermadam, which was entirely pre-ops. The owner, called P-ai, moved to Switzerland and let some dumb STG (standard thai girl) run it, and she couldn't handle the phones and the crazy trannies fleaced her and it went under.

One of the first things I remember my wife telling me is "you can never trust a ladyboy". And its true.

Oh, my wife has 2 kids, and periods - just in case you were wondering. You're a big fella, but she would have you killed and buried in the woods, if she caught wind of your ill-considered racial insult. She's a real person.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> We both watched it. My wife has several ladyboys who work for her. They don't earn much money, but they all do "A" because they used to be gay men.
> 
> Its the pre-op transexuals who are the big money earners - "chicks with a dick". their customers are mainly gay men who don't want to admit that they are gay. Mrs Z is always sending them on the train or by taxi to Oxford for some reason. Where do you live, Rocky?
> 
> ...


Your life is mad :lol:

I bet you never ever get bored!


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Zorrin said:


> We both watched it. My wife has several ladyboys who work for her. They don't earn much money, but they all do "A" because they used to be gay men.
> 
> Its the pre-op transexuals who are the big money earners - "chicks with a dick". their customers are mainly gay men who don't want to admit that they are gay. Mrs Z is always sending them on the train or by taxi to Oxford for some reason. Where do you live, Rocky?
> 
> ...


Racial insult ? LOL. Are square jaw lines exclusively an oriental feature? If I remember rightly there was a Nigerian ladyboy on the programme last night.

Anyway I was only joking, your BF is very pretty.

I meant GF!!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> Lol. He Man was my toy of choice as a child! I am actually married with children. The on/off girlfriend is more of an on/off mistress:whistling:


u must be a well nice person lol


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

i must have been on test e from birth then:whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mines definitely bigger these days!! Less fat around it though!!


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

DNP is gonna make your monkey spanker leaner and veinier. It's better than a doppler effect.

You can also insert an ice cream stick in it to make it look fuller and more defined.

An absolute favourite of mine is to shake your hips fast and play the c0ckcopter in front of dear ones and friends when on cialis, test e, DNP, t3, clen, LSD and cocaine. Works like a charm.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

dinogoesrawr said:


> *there is a 3 month manual exercise routine you should do first* before using extenders etc because you could injure yourself. most guys dont stick with it and whine... so i dont recommend buying an extender until you have done the 3 months with your hands.


Yes mate. It's called "having a w*nk".

And 9 hours a day, using a cock pump? When you leave the house do you just leave it dangling or shove it in your trouser leg?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I thought it was pretty generally accepted that all that stuff was rubbish/money makers


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

ditz said:


> I thought it was pretty generally accepted that all that stuff was rubbish/money makers


nope, just takes time and effort.. extenders do work, there's proof out there. Various forums out there with tens of thousands of members reporting gains from manual techniques with no monetary gain

extenders/pumps are generally advanced exercises and need to be used religiously


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

dinogoesrawr said:


> i used it for about 400 hours before i saw gains (will PM when i have PM's) - about 9 hours per day.
> 
> the extender comes with instructions though.
> 
> ...


This the one you were selling ?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

ditz said:


> I thought it was pretty generally accepted that all that stuff was rubbish/money makers


Ultimately they are yeah...yanking on the ole boy for a fee mins a day works though


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

The sole thought to choke my poor willy with an extender gives me the shudders.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

ditz said:


> I thought it was pretty generally accepted that all that stuff was rubbish/money makers


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20102448


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Did I really just read this topic on uk-m? What has happened while I've been gone, I'm confused!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

mlc2010 said:


> No, I agree that extending, jelqing, hanging and stretching does work
> 
> What I don't get is why DHT cream applied to your penis will speed this process up? There is no evidence of this, just a few sketchy reports on forums


there's a well known ChemPE forum- runs over the use of the DHT cream/gel; PGE-1 and 1 other med I forget right now (its a cystic fibryosis med/pill)- its actually contained in a canadian clinic's Patent application!

@Conscript more aware of this than me, but the DHT gel works- and does wonders on a clit.. with no other action...

for men, with DHT naturally occurring, you need morning/evening application of 5g each time, and also another mechanical method- either jelqing/hanging-stretching or bathmate-vacuum pump (i prefer the last for comfort).


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> there's a well known ChemPE forum- runs over the use of the DHT cream/gel; PGE-1 and 1 other med I forget right now (its a cystic fibryosis med/pill)- its actually contained in a canadian clinic's Patent application!
> 
> @Conscript more aware of this than me, but the DHT gel works- and does wonders on a clit.. with no other action...
> 
> for men, with DHT naturally occurring, you need morning/evening application of 5g each time, and also another mechanical method- either jelqing/hanging-stretching or bathmate-vacuum pump (i prefer the last for comfort).


I may give it a try at some point, any side effects to DHT cream? will it have any effect on the hairline?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

mlc2010 said:


> I may give it a try at some point, any side effects to DHT cream? will it have any effect on the hairline?


If you have MPB then there is a good chance, loads of threads on the PE sites where guys have reported shedding in as little as 2 weeks in!


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

Conscript said:


> If you have MPB then there is a good chance, loads of threads on the PE sites where guys have reported shedding in as little as 2 weeks in!


can you pm me the chempe forum link? I know of the guy one and thunder one


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

mlc2010 said:


> can you pm me the chempe forum link? I know of the guy one and thunder one


http://chemicalpenisenlargement.blogspot.co.uk/?view=sidebar

There are chempe sections on most PE boards, but it is really frowned upon by the most of the yanks, as is steroid use, I got banned from PEGYM by cusp after posting about both (I'm a danger to society) lol Also you have a lot of macho BS to watch out for, seen some guys reporting 2 inch length and 1 inch girth gains after 2 months of chempe :laugh:


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

Conscript said:


> http://chemicalpenisenlargement.blogspot.co.uk/?view=sidebar
> 
> There are chempe sections on most PE boards, but it is really frowned upon by the most of the yanks, as is steroid use, I got banned from PEGYM by cusp after posting about both (I'm a danger to society) lol Also you have a lot of macho BS to watch out for, seen some guys reporting 2 inch length and 1 inch girth gains after 2 months of chempe :laugh:


I'm gonna finish the JP 90 day routine first before I mess about with CHEMPE


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Conscript said:


> If you have MPB then there is a good chance, loads of threads on the PE sites where guys have reported shedding in as little as 2 weeks in!


exactly! Like site shots of esterless AAS; you DO get LOCAL action at SITE of APPLICATION- first, and most concentrated, but you will STILL eventually get a systemic effect as it is absorbed into general circulation.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> exactly! Like site shots of esterless AAS; you DO get LOCAL action at SITE of APPLICATION- first, and most concentrated, but you will STILL eventually get a systemic effect as it is absorbed into general circulation.


With any luck, in a few years I might give it a go myself!

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3319975/


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

The only problem I have is with being uncut and stretching, feels like I'm not getting a good stretch!


----------



## coldburn (Mar 6, 2012)

What's the best approach for getting more girth, I'm happy with my size just could do with being a bit thicker haha


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

coldburn said:


> What's the best approach for getting more girth, I'm happy with my size just could do with being a bit thicker haha


Jelqing, with a higher erection level.. 40-50 percent.. however it will take some time as girth gains are lower than length


----------



## coldburn (Mar 6, 2012)

mlc2010 said:


> Jelqing, with a higher erection level.. 40-50 percent.. however it will take some time as girth gains are lower than length


Ah, really? Shame. I thought it would be quicker, since its just getting thicker from within rather than extra tissue?!

How long we looking at haha


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

coldburn said:


> Ah, really? Shame. I thought it would be quicker, since its just getting thicker from within rather than extra tissue?!
> 
> How long we looking at haha


Can't put a time frame on it, depends on your effort, motivation and commitment. Some people have gained 0.3-0.5 inch of girth in 3-5 months.. to get more you generally need to do exercises such as clamping or use bathmate (advanced routines )


----------



## coldburn (Mar 6, 2012)

http://www.bathmatedirect.com/store/

This thing? haha reminds me of that austin powers scene with the penis pump...

any of yous actually got one?


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

dinogoesrawr said:


> I'm glad your not my father lol


You can be a sh1t husband but a great dad mate. Dont get the 2 confused. I have been separated from the wife for a year now.


----------



## Wing (Jan 9, 2013)

erection quality defo better when using test. also performance duration due to better oxygenation of the blood.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Well I've been totally of all meds for about 3 months now (including PCT) and I can honestly say the old chap is still bigger than it was pre cycle!

Might have to double the dose next time! :thumb:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

LOL at people that have a spare 90 hours to sit and stretch their c0ck, in the hope it grows 5mm!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm thinking GH or peps would be better suited as a supplement to stretching your c0ck using these routines. Since it's not actual muscle in your nob it's ligaments and other types of tissue the GH should help healing and allow more frequent/vigorous training.

I'll give it a try when I start peps in a couple months and report back. Watch this space lol


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> LOL at people that have a spare 90 hours to sit and stretch their c0ck, in the hope it grows 5mm!


Like Tesco "Every Little Helps"!!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> Like Tesco "Every Little Helps"!!


LOL Don't get me wrong who wouldn't want a bit more but I'm fcuked if I'm going to lock myself in the bog for 90 hours playing with it, it's a slippery slope to being, well, pretty odd!


----------



## Herbal burt (Feb 8, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> I'm on masteron for the first time now and it's RIDICULOUS, Ive never felt like this in my life, I understand rape


Hi mate is it mast prop your on, how long did it take to kick in bud


----------



## Herbal burt (Feb 8, 2013)

Zorrin said:


> Here we go!
> 
> View attachment 105861
> 
> ...


Prove it lol


----------



## DeanKrisp (Jun 17, 2013)

if me penis grew on test i'd be dragging it on the floor


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

This thread needs pictures


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

@herc has gained 2-3" of penis length and girth over the last year or so from stretching and jelqing I believe.

He has a thread over on the size matters forum with his penis workout/routine with pictures etc.


----------



## Herbal burt (Feb 8, 2013)

beefdinner said:


> This thread needs pictures


Don't worry about the pictures, if that is you in your avi you can come and have a look at it, I'm sure it would grow twice as normal, looking fine


----------



## dj case (Apr 12, 2011)

Despite all that a man has to worry about -- his career, his physique, his style, his image -- his penis size is always near the top of the list (and he's usually interested in getting a big penis). And if you're going to follow in the trend of sending ladies virtual pics of your package, you should at least know how you compare to other men.

So what exactly constitutes a big penis? Unfortunately, it's not as simple as breaking out the old ruler; there are many other parameters that one must take into account if a full discussion of penis size is to be had, and hopefully we'll tackle them all.

What is a big penis size?

This debate on penis size may never be answered, but the results of several studies seem to indicate that the average erect penis length is between 5.1 inches and 5.9 inches in length. So, anything longer than that can probably be considered big. Literature around the average girth or circumference seems to flip-flop, but several studies have described an average mid-shaft circumference to be 4.49 inches and 4.97 inches when fully erect.

How do I measure my penis size?

Any measurements that you take should be done when your penis is erect, as that's all that matters when you're pleasing a woman. To measure your penis length, simply measure from the base of the penis to tip of the penis with a ruler. Make sure, however, that you don't measure from the underside; the base you should measure from is on the topside of your penis. For circumference or girth, take a piece of string and wrap it around the mid-shaft (halfway up the length of the shaft), then transfer the string to a ruler.

Flaccid penis length versus erect penis length?

Several studies have shown that flaccid penis length is not associated with erect penis length. Basically, this means that some men grow a lot more than others when erect. So, a small penis when limp does not necessarily mean a small penis when hard -- a fact you can now confidently convey to your girlfriend or future partner.

Is penis size related to body size?

Simply put, yes. Height appears to be related to overall penis size and has been associated in at least four studies. Weight, on the other hand, has been associated with penis size in some studies, but not as consistently as height. Generally speaking, body size is somewhat related to penis size, but the relationship is complex and not directly proportional.

What about hand and foot size? Not to dishearten those with size-12 Jordans, but the most recent study on foot size and penis length did not find a link. Interestingly, however, index finger length was found to be related to overall penis size in at least three studies.

Bottom line: If you're a tall guy with a freakishly long index finger,

Does circumcision reduce penile sensitivity?

Unfortunately, yes. Circumcision may also alter sexual behavior, with one study showing that circumcised men were more likely to masturbate and participate in heterosexual oral sex than uncircumcised men. Circumcision can also affect female sexual enjoyment, as it causes more friction, abrasion and vaginal dryness.

What are some of the perceptions around penis size?

Men are insecure: Several studies have indicated that men who believe their penises to be inadequate were actually average in size. Men overemphasize the importance of penis size and an American Psychological Association survey found that more women were satisfied with their partner's size than men were satisfied with their own penis size. Despite the fact that it shouldn't matter, men with a larger penis size have higher self-esteem.

Women are fine with average: The vulva, clitoris and inner portions of the female vagina closest to the outside are the most sensitive areas of the vagina. Even when aroused, the vagina usually extends only to a length of about 4.0 inches,

average penis size. Extremes of size are more of a problem, meaning that bigger is not always better.

Women prefer girth to length: Several studies have suggested girth is more important to women than length. Masters and Johnson, however, have suggested that penis size should have no physiological influence on sexual enjoyment because the vagina adapts to the size of the penis. More girth, however, may provide more clitoral stimulation.

What enhancement techniques are available?

There are many penis enhancement techniques available, and we've reviewed them in-depth before, but let's give you a quick refresher. First off, remember that many men think that they are inadequate when they're actually not; if you're within the normal range in girth and length as identified above, penis enhancement is likely not for you.

Pills: Too many to choose from, evidence is varied and most require long-term use to have any effect. Erectile dysfunction pills like Viagra and Cialis will certainly help your erection (they'll do ittle in your quest for getting a big penis), but should only be taken under the guidance of a physician for confirmed erectile dysfunction.

Penis pumps, jelqing, exercise programs, and stretching: These methods to getting a big penis probably won't do anything at all. Exercise and stretching programs can be a good idea if you want to increase your stamina and help build your bedroom confidence, but you should try a full body approach. Increasing overall body strength and cardiovascular endurance will give you more energy and let you last longer in bed. Try sex-specific exercises.

Phalloplasty (penis enlargement surgery): This is the most effective method of getting a bigger penis, but it can be painful and expensive. This method will also probably do more to increase your girth than length, has a high post-operative dissatisfaction rate, and should only be considered if you are truly below average in penis size and are mentally suffering as a result.

don't sweat the small stuff

Take a deep breath, guys. Chances are that you are well within average size. Hopefully by now we've dispelled some of the myths about being large. Sure, your self-esteem may get a boost if you're well-endowed, but a long shlong won't necessarily please your partner anymore than your average Joe.


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Do you think you can get me 100 bottles of this Test E? :rolleye:

:innocent:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

All I'm saying is, jelqing works lol.

PE is VERY labour intensive and time consuming though, hanging followed by an ADS is apparently the best method for length. You need a lot of time, patience and privacy.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

DeanKrisp said:


> if me penis grew on test i'd be dragging it on the floor


funny you should say that... ive recently won a 3 legged race on my own


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

beefdinner said:


> This thread needs pictures


Congratulations beefdinner you have just "become one" with your inner sex offender :thumb:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> funny you should say that... ive recently won a 3 legged race on my own


Now I'm all for self-improvement, but running and winning races against yourself is pushing it.


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Milky said:


> Let me edit !!
> 
> MATE MY MRS pointed it to me once so you not the first....
> 
> ...


best typo iv'e seen in a long time, i was gonna say you was going above and beyond duty to make sure even his mrs was happy and that is being a really good mate


----------

